# Booth sheeting suggestions pls



## Stratf01 (Jun 22, 2018)

Finally getting round to setting up a little booth and wondering if anyone has any suggestions on sheeting that won't cost the earth please?

Many thanks


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

You can use the clear bags sheeting you put over the vehicle, it’s not expensive.


----------



## Stratf01 (Jun 22, 2018)

Thanks mate.
I have the the 6 meter wide "Top Gun" sheeting but just assumed it would be far too flimsy.


----------

